# Fallo pantalla TFT Benq en cambio de modo grafico.



## awa (Ago 23, 2008)

Hola a todos, queria pedirles ayuda con una pantalla BenQ a la cual se le quemaron unos transistores c5707 de las lamparas, el tema es que no consegui C5707 y me dieron C5706 como buenos, de hecho funcionaron, pero a las pocas horas de uso comenzaron otros fallos, primero una linea horzontal de 1 pixel en color mas claro... y luego comenzo algo peor por lo que puedo percibir es como que cada vez que la pantalla cambia de modo grafico se enciende y se apaga quedando la luz ambar. o sea ..
muestra logo benQ y se apaga al los 2seg, muestra pantalla de información de systema y se apaga a los 2 seg, luego muestra windows y se apaga nuevamente a los 2 seg.

pede ser a causa de los reemplazos que la fuente este sobrecargando la logica o algo de eso..?
o sera un error aislado, pero serian 2 errores la linea blanca y el fallo de apagado.

La verdad no se si esos c5706 funcionarian bien en lugar de los c5707..
Gracias... desde ya...


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 23, 2008)

La etapa de las lamparas no tiene nada que ver con la etapa de control digital de la pantalla... incluso estan fisicamente separadas, la etapa de luces siempre viene en una tablilla independiente de la logica digital

Asi que debes tener 2 problemas uno es el problema con la linea y el otro es el apagado y encendido de la lampara, desafortunadamente no pude encontrar las hojas de datos asi que no se si el 5707 es similar al 5706


----------



## awa (Ago 23, 2008)

Gracias por responder 
estas son las hojas de datos que encontre.
http://www.datasheet4u.com/html/C/5/7/C5707_SanyoSemiconDevice.pdf.html
http://www.datasheet4u.com/html/C/5/7/C5706_SanyoSemiconductor.pdf.html

Podria ser una proteccion de la fuente el que se apagase,
pero si fuera eso lo haría cada vez que cambia de modo grafico?


----------



## Chico3001 (Ago 23, 2008)

viendo las hojas podria decir que el 5706 es de menor potencia y posiblemente por eso se apagen las lamparas.. posiblemente se sobrecalienta y se apaga.. o se dañaron

En cuanto a protecciones de la fuente no creo.. la etapa de lamparas no tiene nada que ver con la etapa de control... si se apagan las lamparas el display aun funciona normalmente.. solo que no vas a poder ver ninguna imagen a menos que le apuntes una lampara potente desde el frente o desde atras....


----------



## awa (Ago 24, 2008)

Bueno probare luego que pasen los días feriados por aqui, de conseguir el 5707
y estare comentando como me ha ido.
Gracias y Salu2.


----------

